# suitable shrimp tank



## tanker (10 Jun 2008)

i'm considering setting up a shrimp tank. any advice how should the layout be, the plants, the lights, hardscape?
i've seen a iwagumi style tank, planted with only HC for shrimps. looks quite cool actually. but then there isnt any place for it to hide from the light. i'm not sure if it will breed in it

my current tank has cardinal tetras. everytime i buy red cherries, they mysteriously disappear after a few days. must have ended up in the tetras, never hv any chance to breed.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jun 2008)

I am in the process of setting one up at the moment, its a Rekord 60 and its going to be low-tech.
30w of light, using the internal filter that comes with the tank and using low light plants, also plenty of wood covered in mosses and also a back wall of moss.


----------



## tanker (10 Jun 2008)

is there any reason for the low tech tank besides low maintenance?
does shrimps do better in low light, with lots of wood? are you going to post a journal on it? i'll follow it through


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jun 2008)

Its mainly for maintenance, if you are breeding shrimp you don't want to be in there changing water and prunning stuff all the time, little shrimps are hard to see lol and I didn't want to add CO2 and didn't really want to add a lot of ferts which could potentially kill off everything if something went wrong. I am planning on breeding CRS so a mistake would be an expensive one thats all.
I posted something here: viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1784 just have a look, have a couple of photos of the tank but nothing much done. I have since filled it up and planted some hardy plants that I got last weekend, just trying to get some mosses now to create the wall and fill some of the wood, just waiting for it to cycle properly. Its not going to be anything that fancy anyway I just want to create a nice environment for the shrimp with plenty of places to hide.
I am also going to get some Sulawesi Shrimp for this tank, they look amazing


----------



## johnny70 (10 Jun 2008)

I'm really interested in what you do here, I am also setting up a new colony of Cherries and Crystals for breeding, would love some of the Sulawesi Shrimp too, where you getting them?

We are doing a 35ltr to start with, then see how we go  

Can't wait for a progress report, liking the look of the tank on the other thread  

JOHNNY


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jun 2008)

Getting the shrimp here in London at Wholesale Tropicals in Bethnal Green, they sell CRS for Â£30 for 10 some look very close to Grade A and others a little less, I don't mind I just want to try them out before I invest a lot of money on these shrimp! and Â£7.50 each for the Sulawesi, but I am sure they will do a deal with you buy like 10/15!


----------



## tanker (11 Jun 2008)

yeah, agree sulawesi is stunning.... i dont think i'm going to try them just yet because i've yet to have any experience in keeping shrimps alive, not to mention about breeding... i like what you're doing, a shrimp only tank because thats what i plan to do! not that soon, but planning it. shall start with beginner shrimps like red cherries.

so think i'll thrash the iwagumi idea and start thinking about a low tech tank. also, i think sulawesi is not suitable in high tech tank due to the CO2. if i'm not mistaken


----------

